# "Slimex" (sibutramine)



## Bigdawg2k11

Hi guys and girls,

my girlfriend wants to try "Slimex" (sibutramine), just for a little extra help... Are the any good?? Anything to consider while taking them??

Obviously looked on Internet but as with everything Soo many mixed comments and being banned in the uk ect.

thanks


----------



## ausbuilt

fantastic for weight loss, and particularly if she takes them after lunch to curb evening appetitie.... no problem with this as its not a stimulant. The wife and I wouldnt dream of dieting without it..


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

are they ok to stack with the usual weight loss meds, eg , t3, clen , fat burners etc , what dosage out of intest do you run

thanks

i cant find ordain reduce

anywhere

but can get zion labs reductalean and reducttrim

are these good alternatives


----------



## ausbuilt

AL_KILLIYA said:


> are they ok to stack with the usual weight loss meds, eg , t3, clen , fat burners etc , what dosage out of intest do you run
> 
> thanks
> 
> i cant find ordain reduce
> 
> anywhere
> 
> but can get zion labs reductalean and reducttrim
> 
> are these good alternatives


yes, can stack with all other weight loss and fat burners, as reduce works on your "brain" fooling you into thinking you are full (actually its very similar in action to Prozac).

try: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/CreateStyle

I will be trying that as the usual are out of stock.

I've purchased from these people (but not their sibutramine):

http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=44


----------



## Uriel

cool info ta


----------



## Bigdawg2k11

Thanks for the replys guys..

And I don't know what dosage for her to take, what would you suggest?

And ausbuilt you said take after lunch, what dose would you say is ok?

Is it just once after lunch and that's it for the day.

How long can she take them for before stopping?

Is it hard to say what kind of weight she will loose and how quick?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

ausbuilt said:


> yes, can stack with all other weight loss and fat burners, as reduce works on your "brain" fooling you into thinking you are full (actually its very similar in action to Prozac).
> 
> try: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/CreateStyle
> 
> I will be trying that as the usual are out of stock.
> 
> I've purchased from these people (but not their sibutramine):
> 
> http://www.melanotanmagic.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=44


nice one aus , thats cheap from bonanza , will be trying that , concrete respect


----------



## AL_KILLIYA

Uriel said:


> cool info ta


i think for girls2x 10mg (i know a girl(she had 10mg ones ) who takes them)aus will know more here if his wife takes them

men 2x 15mg

is the general dose , after lunch mid afternoon is a good time to take as thats when the sugar cravings tend to surface

its impossible to say how much weight she will lose that all dependant on diet and calories burnt , these will help no end tho, as you probably know one of the hardest things while dieting is not giving into the constant cravings , temptations dangled in front of you every step of the way


----------



## Conscript

I'm taking this atm, they do work well but as Aus said, better to take them lunchtime/afternoon, I was using them in the mornings but noticed my appetite came in strong towards the evening!


----------



## rootbag

Hey mate. Make sure you look into this before taking as it was withdrawn from the market due to showing an increased number of strokes and heart attacks from those taking it.

I did get a prescription for this year's ago and had no complications - just stay safe.


----------



## Conscript

rootbag said:


> Hey mate. Make sure you look into this before taking as it was withdrawn from the market due to showing an increased number of strokes and heart attacks from those taking it.
> 
> I did get a prescription for this year's ago and had no complications - just stay safe.


Thanks for the concern rooty! I make my choices and take my chances. Live long and prosper! x


----------



## ausbuilt

AL_KILLIYA said:


> i think for girls2x 10mg (i know a girl(she had 10mg ones ) who takes them)aus will know more here if his wife takes them
> 
> men 2x 15mg
> 
> is the general dose , after lunch mid afternoon is a good time to take as thats when the sugar cravings tend to surface
> 
> its impossible to say how much weight she will lose that all dependant on diet and calories burnt , these will help no end tho, as you probably know one of the hardest things while dieting is not giving into the constant cravings , temptations dangled in front of you every step of the way


girls under 60kg, 10mg

men and women over 60kg, 15mg.

I may take 4g of test/week, I wouldn't take 30mg of this/day... as mentioned it has been withdrawn from sale via legitimate (prescription) channels for a reason. In modest doses it may be an acceptable risk, but I wouldnt take 2x the recommended dose...

The idea is take it in the afternoon to make sure you don't get the evening munchies- most people cope with their appetite before lunch..


----------



## GetSuperBig

Whats the half life on this..

If i take this at 1pm...will it do me till i go to bed at 10pm...or am i better off taking half of it at 1pm and half at like 5pm?


----------



## deano

How many mgs are ur pills?

What time do you have lunch? Id suggest if you lunch at a 'normal' time then you wouldnt need to take these until around 3 or 4 oclock anyway, in which case take it all in one go?


----------



## GetSuperBig

15 mg mate

Yeah lunch about 12 ish. I've been taking half about 1 then half about 5pm


----------



## deano

Personally id take the whole lot around 4 oclock in that case. After eating at 12 i'm sure you are not hungry by 1? But what ever works for you mate.


----------



## Shreddedbeef

ausbuilt said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread but iv just come across this as im struggling with my hunger cravings on this cut and i can get this easy enough, would you still say its worth it?


----------



## FloraDale

Hello all, Just putting my 2 cents worth in. I don't know about Slimex but orlistat works on a low fat basis with attention to lowering carb intake also, fat is limited to 30g a day with no more than 15g in any one meal, it sounds harder than it is, theres a lot of food out there thats low fat and tasty, not to mention filling! My experience with *Xenical (orlistat)* has been positive, i have been on it nearly 4 months, lost almost 2 stone.


----------

